# MY NEW WHEELS



## PenPal

Allow me to cover distances for example from the huge car park to the clinic rooms at the main hospital. Turned 83 0n the 6th, passed my drivers test well, no glasses. New knees on the agenda (football did not help).Married 62 yrs in July.

Peter.


----------



## Magicbob

Congrats on the new wheels.
You better hope you wife don't see you hanging around with that young lady.


----------



## Charlie_W

Smart move....save your knees for pen turning!


----------



## Woodchipper

Congrats.  Driving without glasses is a real plus in your life.  Just don't go racing around the neighborhood in your new wheels.
Wednesday, I had a doctor pushing for cataract surgery.  Told him I'll hold off as my vision, from my point of view, is still good.  When I see it getting bad, then we'll talk.


----------



## skiprat

Nice Harley Peter!!!  You need to get a side car for Wilma :biggrin:
Congrats on your recent birthday and congrats on passing your test and most of all, congrats to Wilma for putting up with you for 62 years !!:tongue:

My better half and I will only be celebrating 30 years next year....seriously considering spending it in Sydney....on top of the bridge..:biggrin: We did 25th under Statue of Liberty. :wink:

I have no idea how old your lovely lady is, but I'm sure that I'm not the only one that thinks you don't look your age. She has looked after you well !!

Very best wishes


----------



## skiprat

Hey guys.....did you hear about Peter and Wilma????:biggrin:

Peter was busted breaking the speed limit on the motorway !!!  

Also, he and Wilma were caught racing on the pavement !!!

What kind of example are they setting for us kids??:redface:



:biggrin:


----------



## Woodchipper

Drag racing?  What is this older generation coming to?


----------



## magpens

Congratulations and Best Wishes to both Peter and Wilma !!!!


----------

